#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  Work From Home - Best Communication and Task Management Tools

## Milko

Due to the COVID -19 issue, all of the private companies ( Specially IT) in the world are committed to request their employees "Work from Home". For this arrangements, they may need to use several business communication and task management tools to get proper out come from the employees. Here I have mentioned few free tools where business people they can use for both task management and business communication.

*Conference/Group Meetings: ( face to face)*
Zoom ( Desktop, mobile app, Free to host up to 100 participants, 40 min for free plan)Houseparty ( APP Available in all OS + Chrome browser, max 8 people)

There are some other tools like freeconference, facetime, whatsapp, Skype, gotomeeting free, etc.. But those are having limited numbers less than 4 people for free versions. and few are only available in iOS.

*Task management:*
Bitrix24 (This is a premium tool. but due to the COVID-19 situation, they made it as unlimited and free)Trello ( Desktop, mobile app, free)

Please any one share if you are experiencing any tools better than these.

----------


## Bhavya

Hi Milko,

I am also working from home and we are using Bitrix24 and Zoom for our business communication,task management and to do video conference within our colleagues. So far these two tools are effective to manage our work remotely.

----------

